# Canada Bear Hunt 2015



## Al33 (Jun 27, 2015)

I had the pleasure of traveling to the Mastigouche Reserve with John Abbott and Stan Bennett. We took to the air to get to Montreal then rented a jeep from there. An hour or so north of Montreal we spent the night at a Days Inn. We had planned on picking a few things up at a Wal-Mart north of Montreal but when we arrived at 5 PM we discovered that was closing time and were not able to shop. They do things differently in Canada.  After breakfast the next morning we headed to the Mastigouche Reserve headquarters where we were to meet Jerry. On the way up we passed through some beautiful country and stopped long enough to take a few pic's in Trois-Rivieres (Three Rivers) where it seemed everyone was fishing. We got to the headquarters  an hour and half ahead of schedule and decided to drive to the camp first then return to get our licenses. As we were entering the camp we pulled up alongside of the skinning shed where Luke was busy skinning. We could see several bears laying around waiting their turn for Luke's knife. Luke turned around to see who had arrived and the look on his face was priceless. He looked slap dab worn out and I suspected he was thinking; "Oh know, more hunters!!!"  If he did think it he never complained about all he had to do or had done. That young man is really something and I am proud to know both him and his dad. You will never find anyone that will work harder to make sure your hunt is exceptional and successful than these two.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 27, 2015)

Prior to the trip I had been gleaning as much information as I could get from Jerry, John, and Stan about what to expect and how things would go on this hunt not to mention many other details to help me better prepare for it. All had been there before and I was the newbe. I was told we would have plenty of time to rest in the mornings and wouldn't leave camp to hunt until about 4 PM. I especially liked the idea of being able to sleep in and stay rested, but unfortunately for me, that wasn't the case at all.  Going to bed after Midnight and trying to sleep with a snoring quartet is hard enough, but with others in the cabin getting up, moving around, rustling through bags, and talking way too early in the morning rest is hard to come by. I am not saying I was not guilty of doing the same, surely I was, just that my snoring doesn't bother me.  There is no electricity in the cabin so there are no fan noises and the quietness of this remote wilderness makes for VERY loud human noises. Snoring and flatulent sounds can sound like frieght trains and atomic bombs. By the time the third night rolled around I had been eaten up on my wrists and ankles my mosquitoes, black flies, and no-see-ums and this too made sleeping difficult from itching so bad.

Our first day there began about 10:00 AM when we arrived at camp. We were all anxious to get the hunting reports and hear the stories and did so while unloading our gear. Once unloaded we headed back to the reserve headquarters with Jerry and his dog Bear who was obviously exhausted too from all the tracking jobs he had done. While at headquarters we visited a bunch of trad-gangers in their cabin and had a great visit. There were many stories to be heard from this group and everyone seemed to be talking at once due to the excitement. Licenses in hand we headed back to camp where we could organize our gear for our first evening hunt. Thinking we would not be going out until around 4 I had barely got my stuff organized when Jerry announces to me to be ready to go in 45 minutes and this was at 2:30 PM. I scrambled trying to get what I thought I would need into my back pack then Jerry announced again at 3:00 that it was time to go. What the heck, I didn't even get the 45 minutes to get ready!!  I get in the truck  with 3 other hunters and off we go. Jerry told me he was putting me on a stand named Tickle Fight and that I would be the first out which meant that I would be the last to be picked up and that meant well after dark. 
Jerry has to do things fast when running a string of hunters that often requires him to drive over 70+ miles of dirt roads (one way) to put four hunters on stands. It's important for each hunter to be quick about getting on his stand once the truck stops and to be ready to shoot when the truck leaves. I was in my stand at 3:15 with an arrow on the string when the mosquitoes gave me cause to realize I had left my Thermacell in the truck.  Fortunately I had on my bug top but they were doing their best to get through it. I had made my first really bad mistake but there was nothing I could do about it. A little over 2 hours later Jerry brings it to me and I was very grateful to say the least. My first bear came in at 6:55 and left at 7:20 but it didn't weigh much over 125#'s I'm guessing so it got a pass. An hour later at 8:20 another the same size or perhaps the same one came in and fed at the bait barrel for 30 minutes before leaving. Shooting light for me ended at 9:15 so I hung my bow and waited for the sound of Jerry's truck. It got pitch black and I could not see my hand in front of my face then at 10 PM the bait barrel started getting knocked around 9 yards in front of me and I could hear a bear sniffing and snorting. We had been instructed to NOT use our flashlights while in a stand as it will spook bears from returning and others may be hunting there later. I am in the same stand beside a good size tree where Stan had a bear climb up next to him last year and he had to swat it down with his orange vest. I'm thinking and praying I do not have the same experience especially in light of the fact I can't see a thing in the dark. At 10:30 I no longer heard the barrel getting rolled around and about ten minutes after that I heard the sweet sound of Jerry's truck coming my way. As instructed I stayed on the stand until Jerry was at the base of my tree. I was glad to see him.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 27, 2015)

Sweet so far Al! I enjoyed a week back in 07 in Maine Bear camp and still wanting to do it again. Get your Bear on the first day and the rest is a vacation.......


----------



## gurn (Jun 27, 2015)

Great story Al. Good luck to ya.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 28, 2015)

Good read. Thanks for taking the time to share!!!


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 28, 2015)

We had a great time. Mastigouche is a beautiful , wild place. Even though I did not take a Bear this time I had opportunities but was hoping for a big boar. It was great sharing camp with Al , John, Jerry , Luke , Will , Larry and meeting the other hunters. I did see a moose and some beautiful scenery.
Luke put me in a ground blind the first afternoon which was a depression with brush on 3 sides and knee high camo netting in front. About 15 minutes after he left I hear a huffing noise and here she comes , a big Sow with 2 grown Cubs.  She came directly to me , I thought " oh no this is not good" when she got less than 3 feet I lightly poked her in the nose. My first attempt at this was a little left and the tip of the Stinger went in her right nostril. I tried it again and she backed up and went to the bait. This went on for a good 5 hours until way past dark. We did get used to each other though but she kept trying different ways to get closer. Every time I would ease my bow in her direction and she would back off.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 28, 2015)

By the time I got back to camp from my first evening hunt I was the last to eat a wonderful meal and last to get in bed. Speaking of meals, Jerry and Luke did an outstanding job of keeping us all fed with some great dishes and there was always more than enough for everyone to get their fills. I honestly do not know how they were able to tend to all of us with so much to do but they did without missing a beat. I felt guilty about not doing more to help out and did a few times but more often than not Jerry said he would take care of things and to just go relax.

It felt good to lay down and it was warm enough to sleep without covers but a sheet helped keep the skeeters off. Daylight comes at 4:30 and we were usually out of bed by 6. A hearty breakfast always welcomed us at the cook cabin where we gathered for coffee and where the conversation topics were usually about who snored the loudest or the most. A lot of fun was had poking fun at one another and all of our conversations were interrupted with laughter. After breakfast several of us would sit outside at a picnic table overlooking the beautiful river than ran alongside our cabin and do a little scripture reading followed by faith discussions. Certainly we all would give thanks for each day and the opportunity to experience this wilderness and the fellowship. I was especially thankful that my kidney stone had not given me the first problem which had been of great concern to me. I carried two strong pain pills in my pocket the entire time in the event I had an attack. I could only imagine what I would do if I did have an attack while on the airplane or in a stand. Thanks to many prayers said on my behalf an attack never happened. PTL!!!

The rest of the morning was spent shooting our bows, reorganizing our packs, and more often than not trying to get a nap in before the evening hunt. Although I was told the bugs were not that bad this year compared to most I still had to wear my netting most of the time when outside of the cabin. That first hunt when I forgot my Thermacell the mosquitoes were biting the backs of my hands through my gloves. I saturated them with Jungle Formula repellent which helped but in no time I realized it was melting my gloves on the leather palm sides and everything became sticky. I pulled the right glove off my hand only to see than my hand had turned black from the dye in the leather. If I return there again, which I hope I do, I will take all leather gloves.

The accommodations at camp were really nice with two bathrooms and both with showers. The showers are very small so I had to be careful not to drop my soap because at my age and size it is nearly impossible for me to pick it up with my toes and bending over to get it was not an option. Even so, the showers were very much appreciated. The toilets are kind of small and the first time I used one I couldn't find much to hold on to trying to get on it without falling onto it. I learned quickly not to flush it while still on it because the water in it is pretty cold. I thought perhaps it was one of those French bidet toilets but it wasn't. But here again, not complaining, because it was nice to have a flushing toilet and I appreciated it.

After a good lunch it was time to head out for hunt #2 and I was on my stand at 2:50 PM..


----------



## Al33 (Jun 28, 2015)

Prior to leaving out for my second hunt I had the pleasure of meeting Patrice, a friend of Claude's. Claude has been guiding bear hunts on the Mastigouche for 20 years and he and Jerry work together but each with their own groups of hunters. Patrice is a semi retired taxidermist and he showed me pic's of some of his works and bear skin rugs. He told me he would do a rug for me but he would be leaving the next day so if I wanted him to do it I needed to kill a bear that evening. If I did he could take the skin with him saving us a trip out of the way to get it to his place. I especially wanted to get my bear this evening for this reason alone and I would not have to bother transporting the skin back through customs and keeping it frozen until I could find someone here to do it for me.

I sat quietly on my stand trying not to nod off and the excitement of knowing a bear could come in at any moment helped but there were a few occasions when I realized I had done so. Chipmunks, 1/500th or less the size of a bear make a hundred times more noise than a bear and they too kept me alert along with red squirrels and the occasional snowshoe rabbit. Trying to stay quiet is not an easy task in this especially quiet wilderness, any noise you make seems magnified a hundred times and they are never natural sounds it seems. Even the slightest of noise can spook a bear from coming in to the bait. Speaking of bait, years ago I was adamantly opposed to hunters hunting over bait, especially bears, and didn't think it was very sporting. However, after trying it myself I have an entirely different view of it. All I can say now is; "Don't knock it until you have tried it." The woods there are incredibly thick making stalking a bear impossible. You can see only very short distances in the thick woods and drawing a bow would be difficult at best. Even from a stand overlooking the bait in a small clearing doesn't guarantee success and just trying to remain completely silent for hours on end is tough enough.

I had been trying to stand rather than sit a lot but of course would have to sit and give my legs a break. I had been in the stand for 5 hours and had just sat down when a good size boar came walking in towards me from the opposite side of the opening. It was 7:50 PM and like Jerry says, they will come in like black smoke and you will not likely hear them coming. I knew he was a shooter the moment I saw him but couldn't move as he continued past the bait barrel headed right towards me. At 4 yards he did an about face and started back the way he came. I took the opportunity to rise up and about half way up he jerked his head around over his right shoulder looking at me much like an old doe will do with her head bobbing. He was gone in a flash but I could tell he hadn't gone far so I remained standing and ready hoping he would return. Maybe ten minutes had passed when suddenly a bear bolted from right under me to my left and I caught glimpses of black going away. I wondered if it was the same bear and he had made a loop around to get another look at me. 25 minutes after he first came in he returned but this time he kept the standing bait barrel (55 gal.) between us and flopped down on his belly to feed behind the barrel. I could see his right hind quarter on the left side of the barrel. For 30 minutes he remained feeding behind the barrel and would stick his head around either side to look up at me as if he were playing peek-a-boo. My legs were getting a bit weary and the late evening shadows were getting darker by the minute which concerned me as I wondered if he would ever get up and present a shot opportunity in decent light. There was a small pile of grain just to the right of the barrel and more to my side of it. I was hoping he would stand up and go for it but rather than get up he crawled around exposing his shoulders in a frontal view then stretched his head out and licked up the grain with his tongue.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 28, 2015)

Great story so far. That last bear had experienced previous human encounters!  He played hide and seek with you.


----------



## gurn (Jun 28, 2015)

Dang Al.Cant wait ta hear the rest!


----------



## Triple C (Jun 28, 2015)

Al...Thx for taking the time to share your story while you're there!  Great read.  Look forward to more.  Give Stan my best.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 28, 2015)

Really enjoying this


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 28, 2015)

Good Luck!


----------



## Mac (Jun 28, 2015)

nice read,  enjoy


----------



## Al33 (Jun 28, 2015)

The boar finally got up on all fours, turned to his right and started to leave quartering away. I knew that taking a shot with the heavy river cane arrow (696 grs) out past 12 yards was less than desirable and was going to let him walk as he entered the dark shadows of the understory but he stopped perfectly quartered away at 16 yards. In a millisecond I decided to take the shot and the arrow was on its way and it looked good. I heard the thud of it hitting the bear. The bear bolted and I cupped my ear to listen trying to get an idea of where it was going and hopefully hear a death moan which never came. I sat back down and looked at my watch, it was 8:43 PM and immediately started reliving the shot and second guessing myself. The more I thought about it the less I liked it. Was I too far back and hit gut? Did it hit him in the butt? Did the heavy arrow drop and miss the vitals entirely? I honestly had no idea and all I had to go on was the sound of the hit which wasn't a whack sound, just a dull heavy thud sound. At 8:47, 4 minutes later, another bear appears in front of me but isn't interested in the bait barrel. It appeared to be a good size sow and she started licking an old can at the base of a small tree no more than 5 yards from me. Her entire left shoulder and part of her left side was bald  and her opposite side was thin from rubbing off her winter coat. She didn't stick around very long and I assumed she was the bear that had bolted from under my tree earlier and once the boar had left she came on in. 
Luke Russell arrives at 10:00 to pick me up. I climb down and we have a quick look-see where the bear was at when I shot. No arrow so we backed out. We would return the next morning with Bear the track dog. Luke informs me that John had killed his bear and I was excited for him and couldn't wait to hear his story.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 29, 2015)

get with it AL!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 29, 2015)

The other hunters tried to encourage me as I wondered about the shot and the likelihood we would find my bear. I was grateful, but only more hopeful than confident. After a long night of wondering about it, Jerry with the Bear dog, Larry Young, Luke and I set out for the tracking job the next morning. Bear dog got on the trail immediately and we had not gone far before finding the first blood. A few drops here and there for over 200 yards then we hit a dead end. Despite an exhaustive search none of us could find which way the bear went from the last few drops of blood, including Bear. It was time to give up and I felt sick about it. We never found the arrow but could have stepped on it and not known it because it was so thick on the trail. On the ride back to camp I couldn't help but ponder that my hunt was over and that I had failed to get my bear with primitive tools. I had drawn blood so I had my opportunity. My bear hunt story would not have the ending and hero pic's I had hoped and dreamed it would. After lunch I spent time just hanging out with the guys and shooting bows as we did each day prior to a hunt to make sure we had our game on. It didn't feel the same for me this day, almost unnecessary. Larry told me that Jerry was discussing with Claude giving me another chance. I later learned it's a numbers thing when it comes to killing bears and because a few others had gone home without taking a bear and we were the last group of hunters I got the green light to continue hunting. The guys that went home without a bear were for the most part holding out for a monster bear otherwise they too would have killed one. Of course I was very grateful and hoped I would get the opportunity for a redemption shot.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 29, 2015)

Man that sounds awesome Al.  Great story.


----------



## John Abbott (Jun 29, 2015)

Why did you leave out the part about your failed attempt at picking up the French speaking lady at the fishing hole. The language barrier was the only thing stopping you.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 29, 2015)

we we.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 29, 2015)

It was a great bear camp.  due to very bad bear hunting weather, we struggled more than most years but still went 100% on shot opportunity.  24 bears got a truck ride and Luke got REALLY tired of skinning, lol. 
The fellowship and close encounters with bears were the highlights. Bear dog was a ROCK STAR and recovered a bunch of bears that would have been difficult and or impossible to find in that rough country.  One morning alone he tracked 4 bears and had them all in the truck by 9am.

Thanks to everyone that came up to hunt with us. I know there are more stories to follow. 

I will post up a compilation video as soon as my camera catches up with me from Canada.


----------



## Rix56 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Wow what a great story*

John sounds like Al was hunting Bear and dear, why am I not surprised


----------



## Al33 (Jun 29, 2015)

John Abbott said:


> Why did you leave out the part about your failed attempt at picking up the French speaking lady at the fishing hole. The language barrier was the only thing stopping you.



Because I knew you and Stan couldn't wait to make that part of your own stories. I'm sure the incriminating pic will show up soon.

Glad you are home safe and sound Jerry and thank you and Luke for an AWESOME hunt!!!

Still more to tell coming soon.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 29, 2015)

sounds to me like you need to brush up on your french before you go back , Al.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 29, 2015)

I've got a pic of it as proof. Will post later.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 29, 2015)

Im so jealous of this trip. Been to quebec fifteen times doing all our baiting and stand hanging. Loved every second and miss it every yewr. It sure looks like Jerry runs one of the best camps in quebec.  The boreal forest is just outstandingly eery and beautiful. It just feels like it is holding secrets.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 29, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> sounds to me like you need to brush up on your french before you go back , Al.



Nah, no need for that, she did all the talking. I couldn't understand a word she said but I knew she was flirting with me.  

Stan, make sure you post up the right pic and not the one of her grandma.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 29, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> sounds to me like you need to brush up on your french before you go back , Al.



poly voo hubba hubba.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 29, 2015)

On the third day the wind kicked up pretty good and the temperatures fell. Thunderstorms were scattered and we could hear a good bit of thunder as we were loading up. I learned this is not good for hunting bears as they move about a lot less. It's the hot, still, days that the bugs do their things the best which keeps the bears moving I suppose. I had only been in my stand for about an hour when a dark cloud was making its approach so I put on a light rain top and pulled the hood up over my head as best I could but the harness tether was bothersome. I knew I was going to get wet but was hopeful only on my lower extremities. The dark cloud mysteriously vanished without so much as a drop of rain. A half hour later and another ominous looking dark cloud was fast approaching and the small diameter tree I was in was rocking and rolling. I could not have stood up for a shot without losing my balance and with one hand on my bow I held on to the seat with the other. Amazingly neither did this cloud drop its rain on me. I never saw a bear this hunt and neither did any of the other hunters. It was back to camp for a late night snack before hitting the bunks but we had a near collision with a cow moose on our return. Jerry's quick reflexes saved the lucky gal and we watched her trot down the middle of the road in front of the truck then into the thick brush.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 29, 2015)

The 4th day was cooler than the third, at least in the morning and evening and the winds were still strong. It appeared the thunderstorms had moved on. It was wonderful relaxing beside the river as several of us sat at a picnic table just enjoying the relaxing fellowship. The mosquitoes were not bad today.  After another wonderful meal we loaded up. Jerry took me to a promising bait that Stan had seen several bears at on the first day. I was first out again but Jerry told me he would be back this way around 8 to see if I had stuck one. Had I stuck a bear early on I was to come down and walk a short ways up the road to an intersection and hang my orange vest as a signal for Jerry. I was settled in at 3:40 and by 6 the temperatures had really dropped and I was getting cold. If only the wind would lay I could stay comfortable but no sooner would I start to feel the warmth inside my pant legs the wind would suck it all out. By 7 I was starting to shiver a bit and the wind had not died down. Knowing I would be the last to be picked up meant that I would have to stay there until 10:30 or later. I had a decision I had to make, come down about 7:45 and try to catch Jerry on the road or stay and shiver for 3 more hours. I came down at 7:45 and made the hike to an intersection where Jerry would see me when he came by. I was glad to see his truck parked a few hundred yards down the road and as I approached I could see he was taking a nap. Knowing he was exhausted I tried not to wake him as I started removing my climbing harness and putting things away in my back pack. I wanted to let him have every minute of rest he could get but eventually woke him up when I was putting my gear in the back of the truck. We left to go pick up Luke who was hunting this evening but had to wait a short while until darkness fell before moving in to him. The bait barrel had been turned over so we knew Luke had had some action. He told us he had a small bear come in to the bait. After picking up Luke we went to get Will and John. John had already got his bear so he was doing some videoing for Will. After leaving the truck to get them Jerry returned quickly saying; "Big bear down!" First out of the truck was the Bear dog followed by Luke and I. After a fairly short track we gathered around the 200 pound sow admiring it and congratulating Will. Jerry and Luke made quick work of dragging her out and loading her up for the trip to the skinning shed.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 29, 2015)

On our last day we left for our stands later than normal but I was good with that and I think everyone else was to. Seemed most of the bear action wasn't happening until late in the day anyway. I returned to the same stand I had hunted the day before but was better prepared for the late evening cooler temps. The wind was still blowing but not quite as bad as it had been. Despite not seeing a bear this hunt I still had an exciting hunt. I had been able to remain quiet the entire time while not accidentally making a sound that might scare a close by bear away. I felt good about the hunt and expected to see a bear even at the last light but it wasn't to be. My Canada bear hunting was over for this first effort and without a bear but I sure didn't come home empty handed. My pockets and back pack were slap dab full of great memories and wonderful experiences. Our camp of hunters was the best and I was just proud I got to be a part of it. Larry Young Jr. had not seen a bear the first four days but on this last evening not only did he see a bear, he got his bear. We were all very happy for him.
I appreciate so much John Abbott and Stan Bennett asking me not only to join them this year on the hunt, but making all the arrangements for air travel, car rental, and hotel reservations. They pretty much took me by the hand getting me through the airport maze where John is a traveling expert. I didn't even have to worry about driving or trying to read the road signs.

You cannot imagine the work involved guiding a bear camp unless you witness it first hand. Jerry and Luke gave it their all for all of us. Thank you all so very much for a wonderful adventure in a wonderful place!!! I hope to be able to return again next year but next time I want to get on the ground eye level with the bears, at least one time anyway.


----------



## JBranch (Jun 29, 2015)

Great story, Mr Al, thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 30, 2015)

Wonderful story and a great time for sure!  Thank you for sharing with us.  I chose turkeys over bears this spring but will be in a northern tree next spring North of the border myself.  Shoot straight and be safe!


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 30, 2015)

Good job of story telling Al , it was a lot of fun aay.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Al... just added this to my bucket list!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for a great read and hunt Al really enjoyed it.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 30, 2015)

Al glassing for game. Quarry is sighted and the stalk is on!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 30, 2015)

Al, Stan, John, Jerry, Will, and Luke It was awesome to share bear camp with all of you. The fellowship and Bible study was a BLESSING. I will be posting on Bear hunting my story and the adventures, Sense I was hunting with my compound.
God Bless you all.
Last Night Larry


----------



## Al33 (Jun 30, 2015)

Blueridge said:


> Al glassing for game. Quarry is sighted and the stalk is on!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 30, 2015)

Blueridge said:


> Al glassing for game. Quarry is sighted and the stalk is on!



Appears the indigenous people, of that region, are a hard quarry to bag with a primitive point.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 30, 2015)

Al33 said:


>



neat to have camera ready sometimes


----------



## gurn (Jun 30, 2015)

This was a great thread Al thanks for sharing. Sounds like Jerry and Luke took good care of ya.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 30, 2015)

I've really enjoyed reading your adventure Al. Thanks for writing all of it. I'm sorry you didn't get your bear, but it sounds like a great time was had.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 30, 2015)

Glad you all enjoyed the read. John called it my "epistle".


----------



## Clipper (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your story with us, Al.  I'm glad you got to do this and glad I got to read about it.  It would really be an accomplishment to kill a bear with a self-bow, cane arrow, and knapped point.  You may have to settle for a north Georgia bear this year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 30, 2015)

I can't wait for your next adventure.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 30, 2015)

Real good stuff Al.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2015)

Great read Al. Looks like y'all had a grand ol time!!!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 1, 2015)

Great read Al! Thanks for taking us along on your adventure!


----------



## Stick Slinger (Jul 1, 2015)

Al, you have a great way of telling a story and bring us all together. For those that I had the privilege to share a bear hunting camp with in the deep woods of Canada, Al, John, Stan, Larry, Jerry and Luke I will have to say that I had one of the most memoriable times ever.  After three years in a row at Jerry's Bear camp I don't this it'll ever be beat.  Jerry and Luke literally worked extra hard to ensure that every hunter was taken care of and given the opportunity to harvest great bears as well as always have the ability to make you and all the hunters feel special.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sounds like a you gad great time Al!


----------

